# Send the Buckeyes to Kentucky Lake!



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Last week we were asked to compete in the 2010 Boat U.S. Collegiate Fishing Series Open on Kentucky Lake on June 21-25th. This is a 2-day tournament with 3 official practice days to figure out the massive expanse that is Kentucky Lake. Given the short notice we are having a hard time coming up with the funds necessary to be competitive in this tournament, so we are turning over every rock we can think of to raise the money.

These tournaments are set up in a team format. Each team consists of 3 boats and the team score consists of the weights brought in by the best 2 boats each day. So, in order to give us the best chances in this event, we would need 6 OSU anglers (in 3 boats) to make the trip and get in 2 practice days ideally. As you can imagine, the costs will add up quickly.

So, we are trying to raise the funds to defray many of the costs associated with this trip in order to best represent Ohio State University. We have set up a page on our website with more information about the event HERE. Any contribution is much appreciated.

If you have any questions at all, please feel free to send me a PM or use the Contact Us page on our website.

Thank You,
Ohio State Bass Fishing


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

These guys are dedicated fisherman that finished 8th. last year in the Nationals. OGF will be supporting them again this year. If you can afford to help them out please do so. It would be great to see them bring home the top prize to *The Ohio State University*. Also remember if these guys finish in the money they do not get to keep it themselves. It is split between the bass club for expenses and the school itself.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Donation sent, Good luck on Kentucky Lake!!!
Come on guys lets help get them there


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

First of all, we want to thank each of the individuals that have given us some support for this event. We know that the economy has affected people in many ways, so any support is much appreciated.

Secondly, I want to update you guys on the status of our fund-raising efforts for this event. We have currently raised enough money to cover the cost of 4 anglers going to this tournament. Our goal is to raise enough to cover the costs for at least 6 anglers total so we can have a full team representing us for this tournament. So, we're making one last push this week to raise the remainder of our goal.

As always, if you have any questions please feel free to PM me or use the Contact Us link on our website.

Thank You,
Ohio State Bass Fishing


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

After the first day tOSU is in good shape! All 3 teams had over 10 lbs. OSU_Fisherman's boat had over 15 lbs with two fish over 5 lbs. The local colleges took the day, but tOSU had the most consistent performance for all three teams that weren't locals with knowledge of those ledges. I don't know the exact placement but they are around 10th after day one. Hopefully they can continue the good performance on day 2! Not too bad with over 40 schools represented and 80+ boats.

Also a big thank you to everyone who donated and made this trip possible for the club, especially OGF, LiveTarget, and Orlando. It is definitely appreciated!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the update and great fishing!


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for posting the Day 1 update Kevin. 

Day 2 was significantly less fruitful for us, so we dropped quite a bit in the standings. Our best two boats only brought 3 fish for 7.5, and 2 fish for 4.5 so we dropped from 15th to 28th. 

We had a power outtage after Day 1 which prevented us from filling our boats back up. Specifically, my spot was 18 miles away, so I didn't have enough gas to get there and back. Also, one of our other boats pulled off the water by Noon on Day 2 because they had both main and trolling motor troubles.

But, overall I'm pretty proud of our performance. For all 3 boats to come in with over 10lbs on Day 1 with this being our first ever trip to the lake was great. We had several break-offs that would have helped a LOT, but hey, that's fishing.

Our hats go off to Eastern Kentucky University for bringing in some great bags to win on Day 2. If memory serves me, I think they had 1 boat weigh 24lbs and the other brought 22.

The good news is that this event is being held on Kentucky Lake again next year, so we'll be able to go back down a couple times before next year and learn how to ledge fish. 

I've posted a more complete write-up on our website HERE if you're interested in checking it out. It covers both practice days and both tournament days.

Once again, I have to express my gratitude to the companies and individuals that helped us out through donations. Without this help, we would not have been able to practice for 2 days before this event. Koppers Live Target Lures, OGF, and Fin Feather Fur Outfitters were our biggest supporters. Individuals like Orlando, Jim Jones, and Mike McFall also supported our trip and we are very grateful.


----------

